# New tires for a Cannondale Bad boy 9



## mistic99 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 2013 BB9 and want to upgrade to a better tire been looking at the Maxxis Hookworms, the Hollyrollers the Gatorskin Hardshells or theGP 4000s. I want a fast tire with puncture resistance any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

The best tire for what you want is the Conti 4 seasons. Those maxxis tires are heavy.


----------

